# Meeting Katie



## Knightofalbion

One of my favourite films is 'What Dreams May Come', one for the incurable romantic.

This is rather nice. The main character played by Robin Williams has 'died' and awakes to find himself on the Other Side, the Heaven of his dreams. 
And then, Katie shows up...

What Dreams May Come - Meeting Katie - YouTube

[Click the symbol bottom far right for full screen.]


----------



## Colliebarmy

Hope I get mugged whan I get there then

Sadie, Lassie 1+2

maybe

and Snowy, taken by hardpad and distemper 50+ years ago


----------



## Knightofalbion

All 4. They'll all be there.


----------



## dogandbone

That is such a beautiful thought.
Watching that made me cry.


----------



## Knightofalbion

All those we have loved and 'lost' are safely gathered in and we will meet them again when our 'time' also comes, as inevitably it will. 

Until then we must make the most of the precious years allotted to us, to learn and grow in wisdom and love, because that ultimately is why we are all here....


----------



## branwen

That was lovely....I look forward to seeing my animals again one day


----------



## katie200

Lovely thought - I hope fluffy, snoopy, kandy ,rocky are some place like that. I hope I see-fluffy again one day. Miss him way too much lately.


----------



## Knightofalbion

katie200 said:


> Lovely thought - I hope fluffy, snoopy, kandy ,rocky are some place like that. I hope I see-fluffy again one day. Miss him way too much lately.


And your name is Katie ....


----------



## Colliebarmy

We have to believe that this world and leaving it isnt the end, just the start or it makes lots of things seem totally pointless...

or to put it another way...........is this IT?


----------



## LPC

Colliebarmy said:


> We have to believe that this world and leaving it isnt the end, just the start or it makes lots of things seem totally pointless...
> 
> or to put it another way...........is this IT?


Quite right, CB! The "real" life is not here. We are here to learn, help and love. Animals, especially pets, are important because they have learned the lesson of unconditional love - something some humans find very difficult. Our pets' souls are every bit as important as human ones. Some people claim humans are "superior". I don't hold that view, neither do many pet lovers.

You don't need to be a member of any organised religion (or indeed any religion at all) to be interested in the afterlife. It is something which we all will experience later, want it or not. Being reunited with our beloved pets is part of the bliss when we return over the other side.


----------



## Colliebarmy

at many times of recent ive thought id rather be the one waiting for them


----------

